# Campsites near Dortmund



## pixiepopcorn (Mar 26, 2012)

Christmas shopping in Dortmund, has anyone travelled to Dortmund in a motorhome, are there good campsites, please?


----------



## foxtwo (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi,

look at this

http://www.mobilisten.de/stellplaetze/deutschland/44369-dortmund-wischlingen.php

translation made by Google, hope it´s ok

Bernd


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

We are just back from Germany and stayed just north of Dortmund at Datteln

Stayed at Klaukenhof, will stick a review up over the next coople of days

http://www.freizeitpark-klaukenhof.de/index.php


----------

